# ICB Specs 2015



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Es werden nicht mehr alle Details abgestimmt wie 2013. Viele Komponenten aus der Originalabstimmung sind nach wie vor gesetzt. Ein paar Details hinterfragen wir trotzdem.
Falls jemand eine wichtige Option vermisst => bitte Info an mich.
Zum Vergleich sind die 2014er Specs nochmal angehängt.
Die Links zu den Abstimmungen findet ihr unten.

ICB02 26"-Variante (Freeride-lastig)
ICB02 650b Variante 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (9. Januar 2014)

Hi,

coole Idee  Was mir fehlt ist die Wahlmöglichkeit für nen wirklich stabilen 
LRS. E1900, Spike 28 und Flow EX finde ich etwas windig für ein Freeridebike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Das lass mal hören. Deine Alternative müsste allerdings Gewichts/Preistechnisch im Rahmen bleiben...


----------



## Kharne (9. Januar 2014)

Zumindest ne Subrosa oder direkt Spike 35 

Mit dem Vector HLR Air solltet ihr das euch nochmal gut überlegen, nach mehreren Stimmen im Forum ist der zu preogressiv.


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Januar 2014)

Zum Fahrwerk am 26er: Am liebsten wäre mir die Kombination Marzocchi Gabel und Vector Air HLR. Der Vector soll eigentlich sehr gut funktionieren und ist bezahlbar. Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass der zu progressiv fürs ICB sein soll. Hat das nochmal jemand getestet, kann man das irgendwie anpassen oder funktioniert das Ding doch gut im ICB?

Zum Laufradsatz: Ich hätte das selbst nicht erwartet, aber tut euch die Saint-Naben nicht an.
Bei mir steckt derzeit vorn ein 6 Jahre altes und definitiv zu teures und zu schweres Laufrad im ICB. Aber für hinten habe ich mir etwas hübsches bauen lassen:
-Bitex MTR 270g mit interessantem Freilaufsystem
-CN 424 Messerspeichen (1€/Stück und so leicht wie Sapim CX-Ray)
-Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL 530g
Mit Messingnippeln und Spank Felgenband kommt das Laufrad auf 988g. Die Teile haben mich ca.160€ inklusive 3x Versand gekostet. Die Vorderradnabe MTF soll ca.100g weniger wiegen, sodass man auf etwa 1880g für den Satz kommt.

günstigere Alternative: Mavic 321 mit Alunippeln sollte den Satz nur rund 20g schwerer machen; allerdings hat die Spank 3mm mehr Maulweite. Und auch mit einfacheren/günstigeren Speichen (z.B. Sapim Race) kommt man unter 2Kg.

Ist das Preis- und Gewichtstechnisch im Rahmen?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zumindest ne Subrosa oder direkt Spike 35
> 
> Mit dem Vector HLR Air solltet ihr das euch nochmal gut überlegen, nach mehreren Stimmen im Forum ist der zu preogressiv.



Wir stimmen den Dämpfer natürlich in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller auf das ICB ab. Das machen wir mit jedem Dämpfer in allen Fullys. 
Deshalb ist solche Kritik nur bedingt auf das neue Setup übertragbar. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (9. Januar 2014)

Kann man die Auswahl der Gabeln beim 650b nicht noch was erweitern?

Fürs 26" wär evtl auch eine Mattoc mit 170mm interessant und dazu noch sehr günstig.


----------



## KainerM (9. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bei mir steckt derzeit vorn ein 6 Jahre altes und definitiv zu teures und zu schweres Laufrad im ICB. Aber für hinten habe ich mir etwas hübsches bauen lassen:
> -Bitex MTR 270g mit interessantem Freilaufsystem
> -CN 424 Messerspeichen (1€/Stück und so leicht wie Sapim CX-Ray)
> -Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL 530g



Das ist quasi der selbe LRS, den ich mir gekauft habe, Naben sind Novatec (die beliefern so manche "Marke", deine Bitex gehören dazu), CN Messerspeichen, aber statt der Subrosa hab ich Flow EX drauf. "passt schon", fahr ich in mit der Flow als Felge am Freerider. Ca. 1850 Gramm der Satz. Wenn man nicht all zu schwer ist, dann ist der LRS auch Parktauglich. Die Flow EX taugt da schon, nur mit der Saint-Nabe hätte ich meine Bedenken.

mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zumindest ne Subrosa oder direkt Spike 35



Braucht man eigentlich nicht. Die Spike 35 ist eine Downhillfelge, und die Spike Race 28mm wurde bereits erfolgreich im Renneinsatz getestet.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Kann man die Auswahl der Gabeln beim 650b nicht noch was erweitern?
> 
> Fürs 26" wär evtl auch eine Mattoc mit 170mm interessant und dazu noch sehr günstig.



Für die 26" Version des ICB02 wollen wir eine 20mm Steckachse, das geht mit der Mattoc nicht.
Die Gabel ist eher ein Kandidat für das ICB01 2015, das etwas aufgewertet wird.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Zum Laufradsatz: Ich hätte das selbst nicht erwartet, aber tut euch die Saint-Naben nicht an.
> Bei mir steckt derzeit vorn ein 6 Jahre altes und definitiv zu teures und zu schweres Laufrad im ICB. Aber für hinten habe ich mir etwas hübsches bauen lassen:
> -Bitex MTR 270g mit interessantem Freilaufsystem
> -CN 424 Messerspeichen (1€/Stück und so leicht wie Sapim CX-Ray)
> ...



Die Bitex-Naben testen wir gerade. Wenn die Dinger halten, kommen sie auch in Frage.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo Hans, freut mich zu lesen, dass ihr weiterhin die community an den wichtigen entscheidungen teilhaben lasst! 
Wenn ihr schon die Specs plant, gibt es denn auch schon details zum neuen rahmen? Mit Kabumm (Carbon)? X-Flip-chip? Geo? 

Gruß aus den Bergen


----------



## Kharne (9. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich nicht. Die Spike 35 ist eine Downhillfelge, und die Spike Race 28mm wurde bereits erfolgreich im Renneinsatz getestet.
> Gruß Hans



Es gibt da Menschen, die deutlich über 90 Kilo wiegen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Auch bei denen hält die Spike Race28 ;-)


----------



## Pintie (9. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich nicht. Die Spike 35 ist eine Downhillfelge,



da gehen die meinungen auseinander...
Für mich ist das die Perfekte ICB Felge. Zumindest solange der Preis vernüftig bleiben soll.
sonst ist meine i like Felge:
650B / 35mm / 400g  http://www.light-bicycle.com/Hookle...-5-rims-tubeless-compatible.html#.Us7YBbRV_lN

bzw 26" 33mm / 440g  http://www.carbonality.com/carbon-bike-rims/carbon-mtb-rim.html

die Bitex Naben sind sicher eine Option. sonst die üblichen verdächtigen.
bei 15mm VR wäre eine super Sache die DT 240s Straightpull Naben mit Centerlock. (bei 20mm geht Centerlock ja nicht außer saint... aber siehe oben).

Als speichen kommen mir nur noch cx-ray ans bike.

Für Serienbikes aber schnell zu teuer.




Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Für die 26" Version des ICB02 wollen wir eine 20mm Steckachse,



Ohje mit solchen Sätzen kann man lange Diskussionen lostreten.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

So isses leider, DT 240s und Carbonfelgen würden direkt um 3000€ bedeuten.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, freut mich zu lesen, dass ihr weiterhin die community an den wichtigen entscheidungen teilhaben lasst!
> Wenn ihr schon die Specs plant, gibt es denn auch schon details zum neuen rahmen? Mit Kabumm (Carbon)? X-Flip-chip? Geo?
> Gruß aus den Bergen



Moin!
Mit Details zum neuen Rahmen kann ich leider noch nicht dienen. Das läuft weiterhin über Stefan, und höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder in Abstimmung mit der Community.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. Januar 2014)

Beim LRS ist halt immer schwer abzuschätzen wie da die OEM Preise sind.

Straßenpreis ist ja ein Sunringle charger Pro nicht weit weg von Hope + Spank 35 + CX-ray + alu polyax. 

die neuen hopes mit der feineren Rasterung sind schon nett.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir stimmen den Dämpfer natürlich in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller auf das ICB ab. Das machen wir mit jedem Dämpfer in allen Fullys.
> Deshalb ist solche Kritik nur bedingt auf das neue Setup übertragbar.
> Gruß Hans


Naja was da 2013 bei raus gekommen ist wissen wir ja. 
2014 gibt es dem Monarch ja in L/M. Kannst du mir verklickern warum der Vivid dann einen kompletten M-Tune bekommt? Macht für mich keinen richtigen Sinn


----------



## Pintie (9. Januar 2014)

die vivid ist in M/M top im icb. (zumindest ab BJ 14)
der braucht da kein L/M    passt also schon.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Auch bei denen hält die Spike Race28 ;-)


bei dem einsatzzweck werden sicher durchgehend 2,4er oder 2,5er reifen verwendet. Da geht es bei der felge weniger um die stabilität, mehr um die maulweite. Unter 25mm würd ich nichts mehr fahren wollen (hab die Subrosa). 

dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann stefan sich hier mal wieder zu wort meldet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die vivid ist in M/M top im icb. (zumindest ab BJ 14)
> der braucht da kein L/M    passt also schon.


Stimmt, die Zugstufe wurde ja zu 2014 geändert, das hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich nicht. Die Spike 35 ist eine Downhillfelge, und die Spike Race 28mm wurde bereits erfolgreich im Renneinsatz getestet.
> Gruß Hans



Für Freeride ist eine spike 28 einfach zu schmal. mindestens 30 mm aussen und leicht!  
Funworks Amride25 oder Ryde Trace EN.

Shimano Naben gehen garnicht. Zu pflegeintensiv. Chosen oder Novatec.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, die Fans breiter Felgen wären mit der Notubes ZTR Flow EX als Auswahlmöglichkeit bedient ;-)
Ich habe die Abfrage gerade um die Spank Subrosa erweitert. Breiter wird's nicht, wir bauen hier keinen waschechten Freerider.
2,5er Reifen kommen nicht zum Einsatz. In Kombination mit sehr breiten Felgen gibt's sonst im Einzelfall Schleifspuren im Hinterbau, das haben wir getestet.
Was die Naben angeht, kann ich die Kritik an der Saint nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Andere Naben, die so eingesetzt werden, machen wesentlich mehr Probleme, und bei Shimano ist die Ersatzteilversorgung auf jeden Fall gesichert.
Wir können uns zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aber nochmal mit den Naben befassen. Die Felgen bieten m.E. mehr Diskussionsbedarf...
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (9. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Amride25 auch ganz gut, wenn sie vernünftig eingespeicht wird.


----------



## Pintie (9. Januar 2014)

die flow ex ist zwar breit, aber auch sehr leicht. verbeult extrem schnell.

wenn man mit schlauch fährt aber egal. 

zum Thema schleifspure... kann ich bestätigen.... bei 35mm felge + baron 2,5 hab ich mir auch welche geholt. Aber ist halt so. denk auch das da nicht der Reifen sondern dreck auf dem reifen gerieben hat.

aktuell fahr ich den conti mud king 2,3 auf der charger felge - da hab ich eher probleme in der Höhe... mit dreck im profil geht das am yoke an 

nochmal kurz zu shimano naben... ich hatte Jahrelang XT naben und nie Probleme. 
wollte jetzt aber CL und bei 20mm Achse gibts da ja sonst nix. also saint nabe... Bin dauernd am Nachstellen gewesen und lief einfach schlecht. 
Hab das LR also wieder raus geschmissen. (Mal abgesehen davon das die dinger Sack schwer sind. und ich jetzt mit Winterreifen eh über 16kg bin... mit charger pro)


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, die Fans breiter Felgen wären mit der Notubes ZTR Flow EX als Auswahlmöglichkeit bedient ;-)
> Ich habe die Abfrage gerade um die Spank Subrosa erweitert. Breiter wird's nicht, wir bauen hier keinen waschechten Freerider.
> 2,5er Reifen kommen nicht zum Einsatz. In Kombination mit sehr breiten Felgen gibt's sonst im Einzelfall Schleifspuren im Hinterbau, das haben wir getestet.



Oh echt, mein LRS für s Grobe ist stiffy40 mit ITS 2.7.... 
Subrosa ist okay, ist stabil genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (10. Januar 2014)

Denke mal ein LRS mit Mavic 717 Felgen/DT Comp Speichen/Acera Naben reicht für die meisten hier aus.
Aufgebaut werden müssten die Sätze aber Esotherisch im Mondlicht.


----------



## Pintie (10. Januar 2014)

MAvic ist für mich das gleiche wie shimano...

Mavic Felgen und shimano Naben lange ohne Probleme gefahren....
Preislich völlig in Ordnung
ABER.... Gewicht ohne ende.

saint nabe 335+215g
mavic ex729 = 2*675g
speichen dt comp = 300g + nippel Messing = 75g 
felgenbad tesa 15g

macht : 2290g 

dann hast zwar einen günstigen stabilen CL LRS, aber 2,3kg ist dann doch etwas heftig


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir stimmen den Dämpfer natürlich in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller auf das ICB ab. Das machen wir mit jedem Dämpfer in allen Fullys.
> Deshalb ist solche Kritik nur bedingt auf das neue Setup übertragbar.
> Gruß Hans


Dass man die Dämpfung anpassen kann, ist klar. Aber es geht bei den Problemen mit dem Vector Air um die Progression der Luftfeder. Vorausgesetzt, die Berichte über den Vector Air im ICB stimmen (und der Testfahrer hat z.B. nicht einfach nur zu harmlose Strecken befahren): Wenn das Ding zu progressiv ist, wird das an einer zu kleinen Luftkammer liegen, die man nicht einfach vergößern kann, oder? Zuspacern bei Federbeinen mit zu großer Luftkammer ist klar, aber vergrößern? Oder wird der Vector Air im Endkundenbereich standardmäßig mit verbauten Spacern ausgeliefert? Der ist derzeit mein absoluter Wunschdämpfer für mein ICB. Aber nur, wenn er auch gut in dem Rahmen funktioniert...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Die Luftkammer vergrößern können wir natürlich nicht. Aber ein Vergleich zwischen einem irgendwo gekauften Dämpfer und einem auf ein Bike abgestimmtem Dämpfer hinkt. Wir verschaffen uns erstmal ein eigenes Urteil, und dann sehen wir weiter. Das Ergebnis der Abstimmung steht ja auch noch aus.
Gruß Hans


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Januar 2014)

Dass der Vergleich erstmal hinkt, ist klar. Mit Dämpfungstunings habe ich selbst genug Erfahrung, um zu wissen, dass man damit sehr viel anstellen kann. Allerdings habe ich noch nie die genannte Problemstellung gehabt. Wenn das mit einer angepassten HSC lösbar ist, werde ich den HLR Air wohl holen, sobald er wieder für Normalsterbliche verfügbar ist. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit dem Teil (in Serienkonfiguration?) irgendwo hier im Forum mitteilen würdet. Insbesondere eben die Federwegsausnutzung - vielleicht in 216 und 222mm Einbaulänge - und eine Einschätzung, ob überhaupt eine Abweichung von der Serienkonfiguration nötig ist. Dann muss ich selbst nichtmehr Versuchkaninchen spielen und ihr wollt das Ding ja sowieso testen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Januar 2014)

Mit 222er Einbaulänge werden wir wohl nicht testen. Aber ansonsten spricht nichts dagegen, die Setups hier zu posten. Dauert aber noch ein Wenig. Beim aktuellen Stand der Umfrage dürfte sich das Thema X-Fusion evtl. schon erledigt haben...
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch wie b.scheuert gedacht, dass man den Dämpfer aufgrund der Luftkammer nicht degressiver bekommt und deshalb den Vivid gewählt. Falls ihr jedoch eure Tests hier öffentlich macht und den X-Fusion für passend befindet, dann wird der auch sicherlich mehr Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Januar 2014)

Schade, dass bei der Doodle-Umfrage nicht nur die Teilnehmernamen, sondern auch die Umfrageergebnisse ausgeblendet werden
@Carver_Bikes: war das so gewollt, oder kann man die Umfrageergebnisse noch sichtbar machen? (Teilnehmer ausblenden ist verständlich und ok...)

Gruß Yves


----------



## Carver_Bikes (12. Januar 2014)

Geht nicht anders. Man kann keine anonyme Abstimmung laufen lassen und gleichzeitig den Teilnehmern das Ergebnis anzeigen.
Das finale Ergebnis können wir gern veröffentlichen, sobald die Abstimmung durch ist.
Zwischenstand beim ICB02 26":
Das Rock Shox Setup liegt klar vorne. Die Zee als Bremse scheint auch gesetzt. 1X11 und 2X10 Schaltung liegen in etwa gleichauf.
Bei den Laufrädern gehen die Meinungen erwartungsgemäß am weitesten auseinander. Die Subrosa liegt knapp vorne.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Geht nicht anders. Man kann keine anonyme Abstimmung laufen lassen und gleichzeitig den Teilnehmern das Ergebnis anzeigen.
> Das finale Ergebnis können wir gern veröffentlichen, sobald die Abstimmung durch ist.
> Zwischenstand beim ICB02 26":
> Das Rock Shox Setup liegt klar vorne. Die Zee als Bremse scheint auch gesetzt. 1X11 und 2X10 Schaltung liegen in etwa gleichauf.
> ...



Super... vielen Dak für die Info... 
Das dies an den Doodle-Möglichkeiten hängt, war zu befürchten, ist aber auch kein Beinbruch 

Gruß Yves


----------



## madre (5. Februar 2014)

Gibt es einen Grund warum ihr bei der 650B version wesentlivch weniger abfragt ? 
Grade was den Laufradsatz angeht fände ich es dort auch spannend   aber da kommt ja sicher noch bissi was


----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. Februar 2014)

Klar gibt's dafür Gründe. 
Bei den Laufrädern wird evtl. nochmal abgefragt, dazu gäbe es dann später noch Infos...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

Das Thema Laufräder ist immer sehr kompliziert. Das hängt einfach von vielen Faktoren ab und die bekommt man selten unter einen Hut.

Shimano Naben haben einen sehr seltsamen Ruf. Sie sind grundsätzlich immer einen ticken schwerer als die Mitbewerber. Und entweder sie laufen ohne Mucken oder man hat nur Ärger.

Habe hier einen LRS mit Fun-Works Nabe und TrackMack Felge ... 1980gr und seit über 4 Jahren im Dauereinsatz. Jetzt mal die Lager getauscht und fertig.


----------



## Gee42657 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wann gibt es denn mal Infos zu dem neuen 2015er Modell? Die 2015er Räder von allen anderen Herstellern kann man bereits bestellen bzw. diese werden auch schon ausgeliefert, zum Carver gibt es nicht mals ne Zeichnung  Bewusst so gewollt? Oder aus welchem Grund ist die Informationslage so mau? VG und danke für Infos.


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube fast nicht mehr daran, das hier noch was passieren wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gee42657 (7. Dezember 2014)

HALLO????? Ist Carver insolvent??? Oder wieso diese Stille? Schwacher Kunden- Support, würde ich behaupten. Dann werde ich mein Budget von 3.500€ scheinbar doch eher einem anderen Hersteller geben müssen


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2014)

der einzige der sich noch so halb um das projekt und vor allem um die konstruktion gekümmert hat, war verletzt an der hand und hat vmtl genug mit anderen dingen zu tun 

Und nein, mit dem argument "na dann beschenke ich halt einen anderen hersteller mit meinem geld" erreicht man bei carver nichts  
Also, go for it!


----------



## SimpleLexx (5. April 2015)

Falls von Carver hier noch wirklich jemand 'rein schaut, gibt es eine verlässliche Prognose wann und ob es überhaupt ein gescheites Ersatzteilkit (Schrauben/Kleinteile) für das bisherige Modell geben wird??? 
Alle Versuche etwas in diese Richtung zu bekommen führen zur Aussage "ist bestellt" und das seit geraumer Zeit. 
Woran krankt es da?


----------



## Makke (5. April 2015)

Carver hat das Potential hier nicht wirklich begriffen ... die leben von ihren 08-15 Bikes und können mit solchen Projekten nicht umgehen.
Ist bitter, aber nun mal so ...


----------



## nationrider (5. April 2015)

Ja und das ist sehr schade. Ich bin letztendlich froh mir kein 02er in 650b geholt zu haben.
das bike gibts fuer knapp 2200€ beim Händler Vorort und ist top ausgestattet.
ja das Ding hat Carver voll verkackt, schade um das schöne Rad


----------



## mathijsen (26. Mai 2015)

Zitat von der FB-Seite: "das ICB/CCB wird derzeit überarbeitet und kommt als Neuheit 2016 direkt nach der Eurobike mit dem neuen Carbon Rocker in die Shops."
Na da bin ich aber gespannt. Haben sie sich wohl mal wieder mit dem Zeitplan völlig verhoben. Hätten sie aber auch hier kundtun können.
Das einzige, was mich noch glauben lässt, dass das Projekt nicht klammheimlich eingestellt wurde, ist die Tatsache, dass das Carver Enduroteam noch existiert. Trotzdem wirkt das alles höchstens halbherzig.
Was nützt die schönste Bike-Idee mit den engagiertesten Konstrukteuren, wenn sie von so einem chaotischen Saftladen umgeben sind...


----------



## mohlo (28. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Zitat von der FB-Seite: "das ICB/CCB wird derzeit überarbeitet und kommt als Neuheit 2016 direkt nach der Eurobike mit dem neuen Carbon Rocker in die Shops."
> Na da bin ich aber gespannt. Haben sie sich wohl mal wieder mit dem Zeitplan völlig verhoben. Hätten sie aber auch hier kundtun können.
> Das einzige, was mich noch glauben lässt, dass das Projekt nicht klammheimlich eingestellt wurde, ist die Tatsache, dass das Carver Enduroteam noch existiert. Trotzdem wirkt das alles höchstens halbherzig.
> Was nützt die schönste Bike-Idee mit den engagiertesten Konstrukteuren, wenn sie von so einem chaotischen Saftladen umgeben sind...


 
Bäähm! Und da ist es:

*Enduro-mtb.de: Carver präsentiert ICB-Nachfolger: das CCB*


----------



## nationrider (28. Juli 2015)

Wow, die optik ist , klasse!!!!
bin auf den Preis und die Qualität gespannt....


----------

